# Permanent Residency in PORTUGAL



## beautifulsoul (Mar 27, 2017)

Is it possible for a non EU national to stay permanently in Portugal after completing Masters program from Lisbon University?
What are the procedures?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Contact SEF at http://www.imigrante.pt/PagesEN/Default.aspx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

